# Groomer - clean out the anal WHAT?



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Okay, I went to the groomer for the first time today. Mac'N'Roe both needed to get their nails cut, pretty much for the first time (i know..bad mommy). They did GREAT! Mac had given me a little growl when I was trying to touch his back paws, so I decided to let a professional do it. He didn't growl or nothing at the groomer..they were very sweet. 

When I called, the guy mentioned that they may need to have their anal glands (? - this is what I'm unclear about) cleaned out. That they fill up and if you don't sometimes they rupture or get infected (I can't remember if he said that or if I read that part here). Can someone explain what it is they are doing, is it the anal gland? How often do you need to do this? He said all dogs are different..some every couple of weeks...some longer. 

I know..I should have asked him..but I was a little embarassed about it. Not sure why.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Many dogs express their anal scent gland on their own - probably when they defecate. I never heard of anal scent glands until I got Cubby the lab. His needed to be manually expressed a few times each year or he would start scooting on the carpet on his butt and smelling a LOT like a skunk.

The vet charged about $15. After she showed me how to do it myself, I decided it was $15 well-spent. They have the stainless steel room, the hazmat suits, the asbestos gloves . . .

The groomers also did it as part of the $25 complete makeover and that was a real steal.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have never heard of a dog that needed it done every few weeks. I am surprised about that.


----------



## mydogspot (Mar 25, 2008)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Okay, I went to the groomer for the first time today. Mac'N'Roe both needed to get their nails cut, pretty much for the first time (i know..bad mommy). They did GREAT! Mac had given me a little growl when I was trying to touch his back paws, so I decided to let a professional do it. He didn't growl or nothing at the groomer..they were very sweet.
> 
> When I called, the guy mentioned that they may need to have their anal glands (? - this is what I'm unclear about) cleaned out. That they fill up and if you don't sometimes they rupture or get infected (I can't remember if he said that or if I read that part here). Can someone explain what it is they are doing, is it the anal gland? How often do you need to do this? He said all dogs are different..some every couple of weeks...some longer.
> 
> I know..I should have asked him..but I was a little embarassed about it. Not sure why.


Anal glands are 2 small glands on the inside of your dogs rectal opening that express scent fluid during bowel movements. While some dogs do have a problem with them becomming impacted, most do not. Usually problems are due to loose stools not properly squeezing the fluid out and sometimes this may require manual expression. 

This is a proceedure that should not be done as a matter of course by your groomer. If your groomer tells you that the anal glands are not functioning properly, go and see your Vet.
Far too many groomers automatically express these glands and this can cause them not to function properly. This is not the most pleasant job and they are kindly doing it for your benefit but opinions have changed on this being the job of the groomer.

If your dog is scooting or licking his backside excessively or his stools are very loose, then his anal glands may not be functioning properly but your VET is the one to deal with this, not your groomer.

I've had 2 dogs go through some horrible problems because their anal glands were being routinely expressed by the groomer without my knowledge. You must ask them not to do this as many still think that it is part of the grooming process.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Inga said:


> I have never heard of a dog that needed it done every few weeks. I am surprised about that.


 
I have, unfortunately. Not one of my own, fortunately. 

There's a number of dogs we see on anywhere from every few weeks to every few months who have chronic anal issues. Most are overweight. I knew an American Eskimo who needed her anals expressed every WEEK towards the end of her life.  ("The end" wasn't directly related to her anal issues, it was sadly for behavioral problems. But I don't imagine having a bad bummy and constant poking and prodding back there really would make her on her best behavior.)

Overall, I'd go with a "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" approach. If your dog isn't having any scooting, licking, stinking issues, leave 'em be.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

As a groomer, I learned how to express the anal glands; However, I did NOT express them unless the owner actually asked me to; and even then, I mainly do a check to see if the dog actually 'needs' it done. 

I never do it as a 'matter of course' on any dog. And I never do it on a dog that seems impacted, either, I leave that up to a veterinarian.


----------



## mydogspot (Mar 25, 2008)

Love's_Sophie said:


> As a groomer, I learned how to express the anal glands; However, I did NOT express them unless the owner actually asked me to; and even then, I mainly do a check to see if the dog actually 'needs' it done.
> 
> I never do it as a 'matter of course' on any dog. And I never do it on a dog that seems impacted, either, I leave that up to a veterinarian.


I wish that more groomers in my city did things the this way.


----------



## Kittie Gee (Mar 11, 2008)

I work in a grooming salon as a dog bather, we DO include it... ONLY if requested as stated above. And also then we check and do it if needed, some customers want it done weekly but we do not do it every week, only as needed and there is no additional charge for it.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

like many others have said, the glands do not always need to be expressed. some experts even say that dogs can become addicted to it (as proof, i did my chihs for the first time in their whole lives when i started grooming, and now he needs it done every month or so), and if they dont need it done, then dont do it. and if a dog does not need it done and someone tries to do it, then can rupture the glands. 

what others didnt mention was that usually, large dogs do not need their glands done manually. they have enough weight when they push to go to the bathroom that they can express them on their own. smaller dogs tend to need it more b/c their small size makes it hard for them to express the glands themselves.


----------



## lenagroomer (Mar 28, 2008)

a helpful hint: 
you know if your dog needs his or her glands expressed if:
-your dog is dragging or scooting across the floor
-your dog is constantly licking his or her sanitary area, or
-your dog has a very foul unpleasant odor around the back area

also, in my experience, i have never heard of external expression of the glands harming the dog or getting the dog addicted in any way. this is the type of expression most groomers do to your pet. basically, if they try to express them and they don't need it done, nothing will come out. that's all.

it is true that bigger dogs most likely do not need it done or at least as often as small dogs. smaller dogs tend to have more trouble expressing the natural way.

if you want to express the glands yourself, just hold the tail upright and gently feel on each side of the anus. you should feel the little peanut shaped glands less than 1/4 inch from the anus to the left and right. gently apply pressure to these glands and press inward toward the anus. if the glands need expressing then you will get the anal gland reserve to squirt out like this. if not, then you have not done any harm.

hope that helps


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

hi 
i have never had any problems with the anel glands untill recentley my 12 year old sheltie has been haveing lots of trouble they were inpacted now she needs to have them expressd about every three weeks the strange thing is she has solid poops 
jamie


----------



## Abbysdad (Dec 23, 2007)

Abby, now 6 months old has been doing the butt scoot here lately. I did the google thing and found out that the glands were bothering her. So, got out the resperator, rubber gloves and when i did it, it shot out like a squirt gun. This was 3 days ago. This morning she started to scoot again. I'm going to call the vet now. Oh, been eating raw. Solid poops


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

Some dogs just have problems with it. Our pittie rescue used to do the carpet scoot... oh man was the smell VILE! She had to go to the vet at least once a month to be "expressed." They tried to teach my grama how to do it herself but she was having none of that!


----------



## Melou1889 (Feb 26, 2008)

Love's_Sophie said:


> As a groomer, I learned how to express the anal glands; However, I did NOT express them unless the owner actually asked me to; and even then, I mainly do a check to see if the dog actually 'needs' it done.
> 
> I never do it as a 'matter of course' on any dog. And I never do it on a dog that seems impacted, either, I leave that up to a veterinarian.


I'm taking dog training and obedience. What exactly are you looking for if you dont mind me asking?

Missed that post sorry.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Teddie is the first dog I've ever had that has this problem. I have to take him in every 2-3 months to have them expresses and then we're good for another 2-3 months. It really does almost smell like a skunk. It's been so strong I've gotten ahead ache from just sitting next him. 

I'm surprised a groomer told you that seeing as he's never know until he saw the dog. Most dogs are fine, it those few out of the bunch...


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I've never had a dog *need* to have anal glands expressed. In most dogs with normal stool, they express naturally when they poop. Once a vet expressed my greyhound's anal glands and a "rule out" type thing (she ended up with a diagnosis of spay incontinence). I wish I hadn't been in the room at the time *PUKE!* I think some breeds are more prone to anal gland problems than others....



RonE said:


> The vet charged about $15. After she showed me how to do it myself, I decided it was $15 well-spent. They have the stainless steel room, the hazmat suits, the asbestos gloves


Truth!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Once a few months ago the vet was examining Snoopy and he said that they looked like they needed to be expressed. I was confused as to what they were and let him do it. He put some gloves on and as he was expressing them brown liquids came out, I was offically grossed out and gagged alittle. The vet laughed and cleaned it up. Snoopy has never needed it again though.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

You better tip that groomer well.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Inga said:


> I have never heard of a dog that needed it done every few weeks. I am surprised about that.


I have, and I am ever-thankful none of them were mine.

As a groomer, I will express anals (1) if asked and (2) if possible. If the glands can't be quickly and easily expressed by a groomer it's a job for the vet. If there is any doubt in my mind, the customer is referred to their vet.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Okay, now I'm pissed and paranoid. I calling them tomorrow to verify if they just checked them, or if they were expressed. I can't remember what he said now. 

It makes me mad, I feel like I was taken. They knew I was a new dog owner and told me that they needed to have this done. I hope they just checked. Now I'm scared that if they expressed them, they are going to be dependent on it and have to come back regularly. I hope they didn't suggest it for this reason...so I'd have to come back regularly. That's awful to say, but I wouldn't put it past some people. I'll see what they say tomorrow. 

Do you think doing it this one time would do damage to them working properly in the future? I sure hope not.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy's glands were expressed once before and they express themselves just fine on their own.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> Snoopy's glands were expressed once before and they express themselves just fine on their own.


Thanks Durbkat. That makes me feel better


----------



## MaddiesMom (Nov 8, 2007)

I was also suprised about anal glands. Maddie is our first dog. Her groomer is someone we know and she asked if it was OK to check her anal glands. What anal glands? She said both Pugs and Boston Terriers can have issues with anal glands - since Maddie is a mix of both I told her to go ahead and check. She has only had to express them once or twice. Our groomer also works in a vet's office and knows how to do it. She's even taught my husband how to do it in an emergency. 

Maddie is not dependent or tramautized by it. It is a fact of life. I can tell when she is having anal issues. She licks herself alot, there is a funky smell and leakage. I then call the groomer and set up a "puppy spa day" and get everything done. 

We just recently had issues on Easter Sunday - she was making a mess everywhere (here is where the training for an emergency comes into play). You just express the buggers and life is better for everyone involved! I took her in the next day to the groomer and had her check and said we did a great job.

Maddie does have firm to sometimes semi-firm bowel movements, but she still has to have the anal glands expressed. She's a picky eater. When we brought her home, she only got hard kibble. Then she stopped eating. If she doesn't eat for a while she throws up. So we resorted to teaspoon of canned dog food mixed with her kibble. The trade-off is softer bowel movements. I have been slowly eliminating the soft food and her bowel movements are getting harder. Hopefully, that will help with the anal issues. 

I think like others have said, smaller breeds are more prone to it, and that is the case for Maddie.


----------



## muzz (Mar 13, 2008)

no i cant see doing it once would affect them perm.....we have a few dogs in the salon that need it all the time and a few that only need it a couple of times a year.....my JRT needs his done about every three weeks....


----------

